# [OPEN] Saharah, Able Sisters, Cherries



## bellpickle (Mar 31, 2020)

No  need to ask, just come over. I'm away from my switch / forums for a few hours.

*N3BL3*

My Able Sisters just opened today! I have those lolita / gothy dress things in the fitting room.





Feel free to take cherries, but please leave some leftover if you see I'm running out. I'll be open for a few hours but AFK, so please post here if you visit.  

P.S Also, Axel has the coronavirus so please be careful. He's self-isolating.

* It should go without saying, but please don't pick my flowers or take items from the ground. I've noticed some of my flowers have been picked! *


----------



## Goop (Mar 31, 2020)

Thanks so much for this!
I'll be stopping by shortly - I'll drop off some oranges and a cardboard box while I'm over. I'll set them by your house.
I'll be Milk from Asphodel. C:​


----------



## bellpickle (Mar 31, 2020)

Goop said:


> Thanks so much for this!
> I'll be stopping by shortly - I'll drop off some oranges and a cardboard box while I'm over. I'll set them by your house.
> I'll be Milk from Asphodel. C:​



Perfect! Thank you so much!!  Theres a little fenced off area  next to my house if you like. I'll eventually turn that into a cute garden but for now I put all my junk there. Hehe, thank you for coming by!


----------



## magicaldonkey2 (Mar 31, 2020)

on my way~


----------



## icyii (Mar 31, 2020)

Thank you for having us! On my way, will bring oranges and flowers


----------



## rianne (Mar 31, 2020)

I'd like to visit. c:


----------



## swagdra (Mar 31, 2020)

i'm coming, ill bring over some roses!


----------



## icyii (Mar 31, 2020)

I left seed bags for windflowers, cosmos, and a basket of oranges by the airport! Running around trying to find Saharah now


----------



## R3i (Mar 31, 2020)

Can I visit?


----------



## icyii (Mar 31, 2020)

Heading off now, thanks for having me <3


----------



## Yulaldie (Mar 31, 2020)

On my way shortly~ Will leave some cosmos thank you!


----------



## seikoshi (Mar 31, 2020)

hey~ i'll be popping over! thanks so much for this im kinda on the hunt for cute clothes, i'll be coming with some white windflowers and some peaches^^


----------



## MeganPenguin (Mar 31, 2020)

Coming over to visit. Megan from Pingo  x


----------



## Stelline (Mar 31, 2020)

On my way~ Bringing cardboard box


----------



## MoistSandwich (Mar 31, 2020)

Heading over soon with some flowers c:


----------



## PandaWithGuns (Mar 31, 2020)

Thank you~ I got some new clothings


----------



## bellpickle (Mar 31, 2020)

bump


----------



## Tako (Mar 31, 2020)

I would love to visit if it's still open! Will bring some peaches and coconuts! <3


----------



## Tako (Mar 31, 2020)

Bought a whole bunch of golden poop soft serve hats to give out to my friends as a prank. Thank you! <3


----------



## Colette (Mar 31, 2020)

Coming over now, TYSM for this!  Cannot wait to grab those goth dresses!


----------



## meggtheegg (Mar 31, 2020)

do you know what walls sahara is giving out?


----------



## theravenboys (Mar 31, 2020)

I'll be heading over to visit Able Sisters!


----------

